# My shop



## wallyw (Apr 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJAwADvVZrs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Eek9HWvR2E

Wally


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice vid. I did not have time to watch the second but the first was pretty good. A bit long but full of good info. Smoke filters. ahahahahaha


----------

